# Bug d'affichage bannière notification sur mon iPad, et vous?



## Kiwan (24 Août 2014)

Bonjour,
Depuis pas mal de temps j'ai repéré ce "petit" bug d'affichage sur mon iPad air, j'aurais voulu savoir si c'était le cas chez vous aussi ? Un ami avec l'iPad 3 n'a pas ce soucis.
Voici une capture que j'ai pu faire : https://www.dropbox.com/s/0hc5ujxcd8lvhk0/Photo 24-08-2014 12 09 20.png
les textes sont positionnés trop bas et du coup ça mange sur la petite languette... je n'ai pas essayé de faire de restauration pour le moment, mais j'ai déjà eu plusieurs mise à jour qui n'ont jamais corrigé le problème.

Merci!


----------

